# PayPal sperrt mal wieder Konten- Unterstützt damit die Rechteinhaber



## turbosnake (24. Juni 2012)

PayPal sperrt mal wieder Konton und das ganz im Sinne Rechteinhaber. Diesmal hat es TorGuard ,ein kostenpflichtiger Dienst für VPNs und Proxy, erwischt. Es  zählt zu den BitTorrent freundlichen Unternehmen. Das stört PayPal  deswegen weil man keine Torrent Tracker bekannt machen will (Anmerkung von mir: Damit ist ihen wohl eher das Gegenteil gelungen, dazu kommt das Torrent nicht illegal ist) . Anfangs war das Konto nur eingeschränkt, allerdings wurde es nach einem Anruf des Chef  komplett eingefroren. Das alles ohne Vorwarnung.
Damit bewegt ich Paypal auf dem gleichen Weg wie Apple ,die alles was mit Torrents zutun hat zuunrecht als Böse erachten.
Gefunden auf:Bekämpfung von Raubkopierern: PayPal sperrt VPN-Dienst TorGuard - News - gulli.com Orginal: http://torrentfreak.com/paypal-bans-bittorrent-friendly-vpn-provider-120622/.

Das zeigt mal mir mal wieder das es keine gute Idee ist PayPal (also Unternehmen die keine Baken sind) für kritische Dienste zu nutzen, da diese willkürlich wie auch schon bei Wikileaks Konten sperren. So etwas zeugt eher davon das dieses Unternehmen von Personen beinflusst wird die den Rechteinhabern zugewandt sind und nicht neutral entscheiden.


----------



## 10203040 (25. Juni 2012)

Waer mir egal hab kein geld drauf wenn ich wo zahl wird es abgebucht. kann dazu nix sagen aergert wohl einige^^


----------



## needit (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: PayPal sperrt mal wieder Konten- Unterstützt damit die Rechteinhaber*

Die News sollte mal nach Rechtschreibfehlern untersucht werden.

@pc-profi: paysafecard? bisschen umständlich, wie ich finde


----------



## PC-Profi (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: PayPal sperrt mal wieder Konten- Unterstützt damit die Rechteinhaber*

Rechtschreibfehler hin oder her..die werden dann wohl auf Paysafcard oder andere zahlungsmetoden ausweichen...


----------



## WaterShot (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: PayPal sperrt mal wieder Konten- Unterstützt damit die Rechteinhaber*

Wayne?
Ich nutze so oder so keine Torrent-Sites oder -Portale. Von daher ist es mir ziemlich egal was PayPal da macht und was nicht.


----------



## Rizoma (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: PayPal sperrt mal wieder Konten- Unterstützt damit die Rechteinhaber*

Ich nutze auch kein Torrent trotzdem finde ich es in keinster weise gut was PayPal da macht, die haben als Bank bis eine Richterliche Anordnung vorliegt neutral zu bleiben! Leider gibt es keine wirklich attraktive alternative zu PayPal sonst hätte ich denen schon längst den Rücken zu gedreht!


----------



## Rayza (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: PayPal sperrt mal wieder Konten- Unterstützt damit die Rechteinhaber*

Paysafecards sind eigl. auch schon ziemlich gut verbreitet - das Problem war für die meisten, sich erstmal als Händler/Gewerbe (o.ä) bei Paysafecard anzumelden. Sonst war das mit den Zahlungen blöd, sprich -> Verkäufer muss PSC überprüfen, Geld von der PSC "exchangen" (bei dem er noch weniger bekommt als vereinbart)  etc.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: PayPal sperrt mal wieder Konten- Unterstützt damit die Rechteinhaber*



Rizoma schrieb:


> Ich nutze auch kein Torrent trotzdem finde ich es in keinster weise gut was PayPal da macht, die haben als Bank bis eine Richterliche Anordnung vorliegt neutral zu bleiben! Leider gibt es keine wirklich attraktive alternative zu PayPal sonst hätte ich denen schon längst den Rücken zu gedreht!


 
PayPal ist nicht heute das erste mal negativ aufgefallen; man wartet eher schon drauf was diese Woche los ist.
Obwohl ich fast alles im I-Net kaufe sehe ich bis heute kein Grund/Vorteil mir PayPalzu besorgen.


----------



## DaStash (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: PayPal sperrt mal wieder Konten- Unterstützt damit die Rechteinhaber*



turbosnake schrieb:


> PayPal sperrt mal wieder Konton und das ganz im Sinne Rechteinhaber. Diesmal hat es TorGuard ,ein kostenpflichtiger Dienst für VPNs und Proxy, erwischt. Es zählt zu den BitTorrent freundlichen Unternehmen. Das stört PayPal deswegen weil man keine Torrent Tracker bekannt machen will (Anmerkung von mir: Damit ist ihen wohl eher das Gegenteil gelungen, dazu kommt das Torrent nicht illegal ist) . Anfangs war das Konto nur eingeschränkt, allerdings wurde es nach einem Anruf des Chef komplett eingefroren. Das alles ohne Vorwarnung.
> Damit bewegt ich Paypal auf dem gleichen Weg wie Apple ,die alles was mit Torrents zutun hat zuunrecht als Böse erachten.
> Gefunden auf:Bekämpfung von Raubkopierern: PayPal sperrt VPN-Dienst TorGuard - News - gulli.com Orginal: PayPal Bans BitTorrent Friendly VPN Provider | TorrentFreak.
> 
> Das zeigt mal mir mal wieder das es keine gute Idee ist PayPal (also Unternehmen die keine Baken sind) für kritische Dienste zu nutzen, da diese willkürlich wie auch schon bei Wikileaks Konten sperren. So etwas zeugt eher davon das dieses Unternehmen von Personen beinflusst wird die den Rechteinhabern zugewandt sind und nicht neutral entscheiden.


Prinzipiell würde ich PayPal auch meiden aber leider gibt es ja teilweise keine Alternativen, siehe E-Bay, wenn man noch unter 50 Verkäufen ist. :-/

MfG


----------



## TempestX1 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: PayPal sperrt mal wieder Konten- Unterstützt damit die Rechteinhaber*

So wie Paypal auch Deutschen Händler die Zahlungen streicht wenn es sich um Artikel aus Kuba (z.B. Zigarren) handelt.



DaStash schrieb:


> Prinzipiell würde ich PayPal auch meiden aber leider gibt es ja teilweise keine Alternativen, siehe E-Bay, wenn man noch unter 50 Verkäufen ist. :-/


Dank Paypal bin ich eBay frei. Aber mal ehrlich, da wird nur noch überteuerter Mist angeboten, da kann ich es auch direkt bei meinem Einzelhändler neu kaufen und das Angebot insgesamt ist extrem zurückgegangen da immer mehr Privatpersonen eBay unteranderem wegen Paypal und vorallem wegen den Provisionen und Gängelungen meiden.
Wenn ich daran denke wie viele Idioten es da gibt welche Gebrauchtartikel hochbieten ÜBER den Neukaufpreis im Laden, da denkt man sich auch ob das entweder Kellerkinder sind oder geistig zurückgebliebene.

Ich setze wieder vermehrt auf Kleinanzeigen oder auf hood.de und es läuft blendend.


----------



## DaStash (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: PayPal sperrt mal wieder Konten- Unterstützt damit die Rechteinhaber*



TempestX1 schrieb:


> So wie Paypal auch Deutschen Händler die Zahlungen streicht wenn es sich um Artikel aus Kuba (z.B. Zigarren) handelt.
> 
> 
> Dank Paypal bin ich eBay frei. Aber mal ehrlich, da wird nur noch überteuerter Mist angeboten, da kann ich es auch direkt bei meinem Einzelhändler neu kaufen und das Angebot insgesamt ist extrem zurückgegangen da immer mehr Privatpersonen eBay unteranderem wegen Paypal und vorallem wegen den Provisionen und Gängelungen meiden.
> ...


Ich nutze auch aus dem Grund E-Bay nur zum Verkaufen.

MfG


----------



## Medcha (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: PayPal sperrt mal wieder Konten- Unterstützt damit die Rechteinhaber*



needit schrieb:


> Die News sollte mal nach Rechtschreibfehlern untersucht werden.
> 
> @pc-profi: paysafecard? bisschen umständlich, wie ich finde


 Mach doch, scheinst ja eh nichts Besseres zu tun zu haben.

@Topic
PayPal macht Politik. Und die ganzen Rechterverwerter auch. Geld macht Politik, so ist zwar schon immer gewesen, aber nicht in diesem Maße. 

Wann schnallen die letzten Heinis (musste mir ein NICHT BELEIDIGENDES Wort einfallen lassen - toll, ne), dass unser aller Wirtschaftssystem unsere Gesellschaft zerstört. Ist es wirklich so schwer zu erkennen? Wer dieses System verteidigt ist entweder massiv unwissend oder massiv kriminell. Mit Moral hat alles schon lange nichts mehr zu tun. Und die Täter, also Manager, üben diese Mentalakrobatik aus, damit sie trotzdem ruhig schlafen können. Wenn es die Hölle wirklich gibt, naja, dann wird der Kapitalismus eine neue Schwemme verursachen...

Das große Problem sind auch die Mittäter, wir/ihr, die den Mist aktiv unterstützen. Einfach mal nicht LEute wählen, die euch rosige Zeiten versprechen, sondern Lösungen für vorhandene Probleme anbieten, auch wenns weh tut. Am Ende verlieren wir ja eh immer. ALLE die immer noch CDU, FDP, SPD und Grüne wählen haben es noch nicht verstanden. Ich hab auch mal zwei davon gewählt. Aber genau diese Parteien sind doch verantwortlich für den Verkauf unserer Gesellschaft an Banken und Konzerne. Die eigenen Schäfchen ins Trockene bringen und dafür eben das Volk verkaufen. Normaler Gang! Leider... Wie war das noch: Wir sind das Volk! Aber daran glauben wohl zu wenige.

Am Wochenende ist es mir wieder aufgefallen. Auf der Hochzeitsfeier meines besten Freundes waren ein Teil meiner Kumpels alle mit Kind und Frau. Alle Kinder sind zwischen 1-3 Jahren alt und alle saßen zusammen. Schrecklich, die haben sich völlig isoliert. Vor allem die Frauen. Und meine Kumpels sind wie Trottel hinterher getrampelt, manchmal mit ,manchmal ohne Kind. Und genau diese Leute sind eine ganz wichtige Schicht in deutschland. Fast alle haben studiert und arbeiten nun meist im Finanzgewerbe oder Grafik- und Designgewerbe. Genau die Branchen, die für diesen Wahnsinn stehen. Alle halten sich für gut begildet und intelligent, sie gehen auch alle wählen. Und was passiert wenn ich da jemand auf unsere Probleme anspreche? Nix. Gar nichts. Die haben ganz andere "Probleme". Die suchen Grundstücke zum bebauen auf  Kredit, die reden über Kitas und Benzinpreise. Das Thema Goldpreis gabs auch schon, allerdings habe ich da interveniert. Das ist so dermaßen BILD-Zeitungsniveau und ich kenne diese Leute auch noch. Ich bin manchmal echt erschrocken. Was ich damit sagen will, die sind so mit dem Hinterherrennen ihrer Träume zu gange. dass ihnen um ihnen herum nur sehr auffällige Dingen auffallen. Die bekommen das alles gar nicht richtig mit, weil sie nur am gieren sind. Und dann schicken die ihre blöden Pflicht-Kinder(man muss ja heute wieder n Kind haben, sonst ist man uncool) in meine Klasse und alle müssen natürlich Abitur machen. Es wird uns ein ganz bestimmters Bild von den uns von den Medien vertrieben und danach streben genau diese Leute. Die Werbung, Serien und Spielfilme spielen hier eine tragende Rolle. Hatte ja auch Göbbels damals schon erkannt. Ich komm aus dem Kopfschütteln gar nicht mehr heraus. Mann, nervt mich das. Genau diese Pfeifen sind in vielerlei Hinsicht mitverantwortlich für die ansteigende Macht der Banken und Konzerne. Wir müssen uns selbst helfen und brauchen diese LEute. Aber so...


----------



## DarkMo (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: PayPal sperrt mal wieder Konten- Unterstützt damit die Rechteinhaber*

edit lol, falscher thread auf xD


----------



## Anchorage (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PayPal sperrt mal wieder Konten- Unterstützt damit die Rechteinhaber*



DarkMo schrieb:


> ey das is doch nich normal heute. ich hab in 90% der matches nich einen schuss abgefeuert und bin instant tot. WIE zum henker schaffts mein team jedes mal, das die gegner HINTER uns kommen? HINTER UNS HERRGOTT NOCH EINS. das is doch garnich möglich...



Entweder ich verstehe das jetzt nicht oder dein post ist irgendwie falsch bzw. nicht passend zum Thema


----------



## DaStash (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PayPal sperrt mal wieder Konten- Unterstützt damit die Rechteinhaber*

Hehe ja. DarkMo kämpft hier gerade an der falschen Front... 

MfG


----------



## DarkMo (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: PayPal sperrt mal wieder Konten- Unterstützt damit die Rechteinhaber*

ooooops xD guggen, dann posten


----------



## MG42 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: PayPal sperrt mal wieder Konten- Unterstützt damit die Rechteinhaber*



DarkMo schrieb:


> ooooops xD guggen, dann posten


Siehe dein Profilbild  Genial .

@ topic: Zu solchen Bezahldiensten müss man Abstand halten. Überweisung/Bankeinzug ist immer noch das beste.

@ Medcha: So siehts wohl aus .


----------



## Kyrodar (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: PayPal sperrt mal wieder Konten- Unterstützt damit die Rechteinhaber*



Rizoma schrieb:


> Ich nutze auch kein Torrent trotzdem finde ich es in keinster weise gut was PayPal da macht, die haben als Bank bis eine Richterliche Anordnung vorliegt neutral zu bleiben! Leider gibt es keine wirklich attraktive alternative zu PayPal sonst hätte ich denen schon längst den Rücken zu gedreht!


 
Registriere dich bei ClickAndBuy und verhelfe ihnen somit zu mehr Macht. Dann werden die vielleicht mal öfter als Anbieter gelistet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaStash (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: PayPal sperrt mal wieder Konten- Unterstützt damit die Rechteinhaber*



Kyrodar schrieb:


> Registriere dich bei ClickAndBuy und verhelfe ihnen somit zu mehr Macht. Dann werden die vielleicht mal öfter als Anbieter gelistet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und in wiefern ist das beispielsweise eine E-Bay Alternative?

MFG


----------



## MG42 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: PayPal sperrt mal wieder Konten- Unterstützt damit die Rechteinhaber*



Kyrodar schrieb:


> Registriere dich bei ClickAndBuy und verhelfe ihnen somit zu mehr Macht. Dann werden die vielleicht mal öfter als Anbieter gelistet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Die Telekom ist auch nicht besser und deren Bezahldienst schon gar nicht.


----------



## e4syyy (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: PayPal sperrt mal wieder Konten- Unterstützt damit die Rechteinhaber*

Ich hatte bis jetzt keine probleme mit PayPal. Bin eigentlich zufrieden damit.


----------



## P/L (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: PayPal sperrt mal wieder Konten- Unterstützt damit die Rechteinhaber*



e4syyy schrieb:


> Ich hatte bis jetzt keine probleme mit PayPal. Bin eigentlich zufrieden damit.


 
Mr. Trololo original upload - YouTube


----------



## P/L (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: PayPal sperrt mal wieder Konten- Unterstützt damit die Rechteinhaber*

Man schaue sich mal den Abschnitt "Kritik" im Wikipedia Eintrag zu Paypal an, und man bekommt einen kleinen Eindruck davon, wie seriös (Achtung Sarkasmus!) dieses Unternehmen ist. Ich nutze die Dienste dieses Sch*ißvereins nur, weil internationale Käufer sonst die teilweise noch höheren Gebühren ihrer Banken bezahlen müssen.


----------



## reinhardrudi (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: PayPal sperrt mal wieder Konten- Unterstützt damit die Rechteinhaber*

ich find auch das  paypal auch der letzte laden ist -sowas sollte boykotiert werden,mir haben sie das konto gesperrt und auf anfrage wußte keiner wieso 
leider braucht man für diverse einkäufe diesen laden...

mfg


----------



## MiToKo (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: PayPal sperrt mal wieder Konten- Unterstützt damit die Rechteinhaber*

Stellt euch mal vor, was passieren würde, wenn die Staaten den Banken das erlauben würden, wie es in entweder ACTA oder in einem Amerikanischen Gesetzentwurf verlangt wurde.
Solche Vorgehensweisen dürfen von Banken nicht ohne Grund nicht selbst gemacht werden, sondern nur auf Aufforderung der Gerichte.


----------



## ElSchwingo (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: PayPal sperrt mal wieder Konten- Unterstützt damit die Rechteinhaber*

Das ist ja mal wieder klar.
Die Säcke haben damals auch mein Konto gesperrt, nämlich wegen Verdacht auf Geldwäsche.
Paypal ist das letzte!


----------



## Medcha (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PayPal sperrt mal wieder Konten- Unterstützt damit die Rechteinhaber*



ElSchwingo schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal wieder klar.
> Die Säcke haben damals auch mein Konto gesperrt, nämlich wegen Verdacht auf Geldwäsche.
> Paypal ist das letzte!


Wegen Verdacht auf Geldwäsche??? Die sehen jetzt schon Geister wo nur Kunden sind. LOL 
Paypal, das Internettool der Banken im Kampf gegen den globalen Internetterror!!! War against terror an allen Fronten! Nee, ich fang lieber nicht wieder an... Leute, da steckt doch System dahinter. Zuviel Demokratie schadet dem Kapitalismus.

Was interessant ist, ist die Teilnahme der Bevölkerung an dieser Diskussion. Hier im Forum sieht bestimmt einen guten Ausschnitt. Wenn irgendwas über COD berichtet wird, sind schnell 100 Einträge im Thread ereicht, geht es um solche Themen, die uns ja nicht minder berühren, kleckert das so vir sich hin. Fällt mir nur gerade mal so auf.


----------



## turbosnake (28. Juni 2012)

PayPal ist keine Bank.


----------

